# Galveston this weekend, looking for a trip



## curtisd (Sep 17, 2010)

Going to Galveston for a short trip with my wife, Saturday - Sunday. Looking to jump on a boat for a few hours saturday evening or sunday morning, just myself. Willing to split gas/bait/cleaning etc.

Bays or jetties, either way I plan to try some wade fishing somewhere around there while we lounge on the beach. Send me a pm or text 713- eight 37 6751


----------



## Coastal_hunter (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm going offshore in the morning in my 231 coastal. Weather is supposed to be decent. We need one more possibly. All you would need is a cooler to bring your fish back. 115 bucks covers it. Running out 40 miles in search for shrimp boats. There will be 4 people total


----------



## curtisd (Sep 17, 2010)

sent you a pm, text me if its easier


----------

